# Temperatura Máxima no mês de Março 2009



## Rog (4 Mar 2009 às 13:50)

Qual a Temperatura Máxima registada no mês de Março 2009 numa estação oficial em Portugal?


----------



## vitamos (4 Mar 2009 às 14:04)

25ºC a 25,9ºC!


----------



## miguel (4 Mar 2009 às 14:06)

26ºC a 26,9ºC


----------



## vinc7e (4 Mar 2009 às 14:21)

>= 27.0ºC 

em Braga


----------



## meteo (4 Mar 2009 às 14:25)

>= 27,0ºC 
Mesmo no fim de Março calor em Portugal Continental,principalmente Centro e Sul! 27,1 na Amareleja


----------



## jpmartins (4 Mar 2009 às 15:10)

Votei no intervalo 25ºC a 25,9ºC


----------



## João Soares (4 Mar 2009 às 19:20)

Votei no intervalo *23ºC a 23,9ºC*.


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Mar 2009 às 19:23)

24ºC a 24,9ºC


----------



## Dan (4 Mar 2009 às 19:33)

Escolhi o intervalo >= 27,0ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Mar 2009 às 19:37)

Votei no intervalo *[26,0 ºC; 26,9 ºC]*.


----------



## Saul Monteiro (4 Mar 2009 às 20:34)

24ºC a 24,9ºC


----------



## Rog (4 Mar 2009 às 22:15)

25ºC a 25,9ºC


----------



## mauro miranda (4 Mar 2009 às 22:31)

votei em 25 - 25.9


----------



## AnDré (4 Mar 2009 às 23:53)

*26ºC a 26,9ºC*

Veremos...


----------



## Minho (5 Mar 2009 às 00:05)

AnDré disse:


> *26ºC a 26,9ºC*
> 
> Veremos...



Idem


----------



## Gilmet (6 Mar 2009 às 18:26)

Votei no intervalo que compreende todas as temperaturas acima de *27ºC*


----------



## thunderboy (6 Mar 2009 às 18:40)

»=27ºC, de preferência que fosse aqui


----------



## mr. phillip (6 Mar 2009 às 19:55)

25ºC a 25º.9ºC...
Acabou-se o frio a sério...


----------



## Snifa (6 Mar 2009 às 20:00)

27 cº ou mais ...sendo atingida na próxima semana ( quarta ou quinta feira) quando estivermos sob a influência do AA e a corrente de E ou SE (  prevista )


----------



## MSantos (7 Mar 2009 às 00:24)

Escolhi o intervalo: *25ºC a 25,9ºC*


----------



## AnDré (9 Mar 2009 às 15:21)

Já estamos na casa dos 24ºC. 
Será que ainda hoje se chega aos 25ºC

Coruche e Alcácer do Sal às 14h.


----------



## Veterano (9 Mar 2009 às 15:33)

AnDré disse:


> Já estamos na casa dos 24ºC.
> Será que ainda hoje se chega aos 25ºC
> 
> Coruche e Alcácer do Sal às 14h.



 Está no papo para quem apostou mais de 27º, que foi o meu caso


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Mar 2009 às 23:22)

AnDré disse:


> Já estamos na casa dos 24ºC.
> Será que ainda hoje se chega aos 25ºC



A máxima deve ter mesmo chegado aos 25 ºC.
Mas, a resposta, só a teremos amanhã, com a divulgação dos extremos do dia de hoje.


----------



## miguel (10 Mar 2009 às 12:42)

A estação EMA do IM registou ontem uma máxima a tocar os 25ºC em Setúbal  eu registei na minha estação 25,0ºC


----------



## AnDré (10 Mar 2009 às 18:11)

E hoje Coruche chegou aos *26ºC*.


----------



## meteo (11 Mar 2009 às 15:41)

Segundo o IM,ALjezur pelas 2 da tarde encontrava-se nos 26,9 graus  
O intervalo 26-27 por agora lá se vai aguentando...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Mar 2009 às 17:17)

meteo disse:


> Segundo o IM,ALjezur pelas 2 da tarde encontrava-se nos 26,9 graus
> O intervalo 26-27 por agora lá se vai aguentando...



Se a média dos últimos 10 minutos dessa hora foi de *26,9 ºC*, com certeza o valor máximo de *27,0 ºC* já foi batido.

Parabéns aos vencedores, não é preciso esperarem mais para confirmar a vitória !


----------



## fsl (11 Mar 2009 às 17:40)

O valor de 27º foi hoje ultrapassado em varios locais de Lisboa , constantes da rede RUEMA do IM.


----------



## fsl (12 Mar 2009 às 19:23)

Hoje a TEMP atingiu 29.8º no posto da Rede RUEMA  de Benfica (Lisboa).


----------



## thunderboy (12 Mar 2009 às 19:37)

Acho que já se apuraram os vencedores, mas vá...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Mar 2009 às 19:49)

fsl disse:


> Hoje a TEMP atingiu 29.8º no posto da Rede RUEMA  de Benfica (Lisboa).



Essa é uma questão pertinente.
Quando o tópico foi criado e foi dito que a validação destes intervalos se ia reger apenas pelas estações oficiais do IM, não especificando se apenas se contava com os valores da rede de EMA, entram todas as estações oficiais, mesmo as que não respeitam alguns princípios básicos da Organização Meteorológica Mundial, como a rede de RUEMA, que assim, de forma legítima, também acaba por entrar nesta sondagem, apesar de os seus valores não serem comparáveis com os da rede de EMA por razões óbvias.


----------



## AnDré (12 Mar 2009 às 20:50)

thunderboy disse:


> Acho que já se apuraram os vencedores, mas vá...



Os vencedores estão mais que apurados.

Até porque não foi apenas uma, mas várias as EMA's que ultrapassaram já a barreira dos 27ºC.

Em relação à votação, e apesar de não ter sido explicado, apenas compreende valores das EMAs e não das RUEMAs. Estas últimas pretendem medir a temperatura do ar sim, mas numa zona urbana, desempenhando um papel importantíssimo em estudos de ilhas de calor. 

Já agora, hoje quem andou pela baixa de Lisboa e disse que estava um calor abrasador, não estava a mentir.
A RUEMA da Baixa mostra bem o que o efeito do urbanismo pode provocar ao nível de temperatura:






Ah, os vencedores desta votação foram:
*Dan, fsl, Gilmet, meteo, Snifa, thunderboy, Veterano, vinc7e*
Parabéns a eles.


----------



## Vince (12 Mar 2009 às 21:16)

Vencedores apurados, a dúvida agora é se teremos tecnicamente a 1ª onda de calor oficial do ano nalgumas regiões do país.

Aqui pelas contas de Lisboa, já vamos no 4º dia com temperaturas com pelo menos 5ºC acima dos requeridos em todas as normais que verifiquei. Faltam portanto 2 dias destes para oficialmente ser considerado uma onda de calor. As previsões apontam para isso mas já sabemos que pequenas alterações no vento podem alterar as máximas por esta zona.


----------



## AnDré (14 Mar 2009 às 15:21)

Vince disse:


> Aqui pelas contas de Lisboa, já vamos no 4º dia com temperaturas com pelo menos 5ºC acima dos requeridos em todas as normais que verifiquei. Faltam portanto 2 dias destes para oficialmente ser considerado uma onda de calor. As previsões apontam para isso mas já sabemos que pequenas alterações no vento podem alterar as máximas por esta zona.



Ontem a máxima no Geofísico foi de 24,8ºC, +6,6ºC
Hoje e às 14h estava com 23,7ºC, +5,5ºC

Tecnicamente por cá começou uma onda de calor.
Vamos ver quanto tempo dura.
O IM prevê para amanhã e segunda-feira, máximas de 26ºC para a capital.


----------



## Vince (14 Mar 2009 às 19:04)

AnDré disse:


> Ontem a máxima no Geofísico foi de 24,8ºC, +6,6ºC
> Hoje e às 14h estava com 23,7ºC, +5,5ºC
> 
> Tecnicamente por cá começou uma onda de calor.
> ...



Sim, os valores dos 6 dias:


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Mar 2009 às 20:43)

Vince disse:


>



Amanhã e depois serão, ao que tudo indica, mais dois dias que irão prolongar a primeira onda de calor deste ano, com máximas previstas que irão constituir anomalias positivas na ordem dos *7 / 8 ºC*.


----------



## mr. phillip (15 Mar 2009 às 11:43)

Existirão estatísticas acerca do número de ondas de calor em Março que tenham ocorrido nos ultimos anos?


----------



## Dan (15 Mar 2009 às 12:44)

mr. phillip disse:


> Existirão estatísticas acerca do número de ondas de calor em Março que tenham ocorrido nos ultimos anos?



Março de 1997 foi também muito quente, talvez até mais que este, e deve ter tido também alguma onda de calor.


----------



## belem (21 Mar 2009 às 17:17)

Ponte de Lima registou 29,1.


----------

